# Tipp Stahlvorfach Bluefish/Barrakuda f. Küstenangeln Fuerteventura?



## myers (2. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im August nach Fuerteventura und möchte dort von der Küste aus spinnfischen. Hier im Forum hab ich schon 1000 nützliche Infos gefunden und mein Gerät entsprechend ausgelegt. Was mich noch beschäftigt, ist das Thema Stahlvorfächer - bin Süßwasserangler und was das Meeresangeln anbelangt ohne besonders viel Erfahrung. 

Größte Zielfische sind Bluefish und Barrakuda. Insbesondere vom Bluefish habe ich mehrfach gelesen, dass wegen seiner unheimlich messerscharfen Zähne starke Stahlvorfächer notwendig sind. Wie stark, blieb leider immer unbeantwortet. 

Ich habe mir mal testweise 5m vom Canelle Supraflex bestellt (7x7, Tragkraft 20kg), wovon ich ein Vorfach gebastelt habe. Zugfestigkeit war gut, aber bei einem Scheuertest auf den stumpfen Rückseiten einer Scherenklinge  hatte ich es schnell durch - war eigentlich klar bei 49 Einzelstrings. 

Denke also mittlerweile besser 1x7 oder Hardmono? 
Welche Tragkraft (hab kürzlich gelesen nicht unter 30kg)?
Welche Marke?

Ich brauche einen konkreten Kauftipp, am besten auch wo ich es bekomme. Ich suche mir nämlich schon seit 2 Wochen in allen möglichen Onlineshops den Wolf, vor allem weil ich es auch auf ner Spule brauche, nichts vorgefertigtes!

Zur Not bau ich sie aus Gitarren-Saiten, hehe, den Bluefish will ich sehn'.

Grüßels, Myers


----------



## Yoshi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Tipp Stahlvorfach Bluefish/Barrakuda f. Küstenangeln Fuerteventura?*

Hallo Myers,

also ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass diese Fische Stahlvorfächer ebenfalls knacken können. Ich selbst fische oft auf Fuerte und hab dort auch schon einige gute Blue- und Kingfische aufgrung gekappter Schnüre und gebrochener Haken verloren und daraus gelernt. Mein Tipp: Mind. 1mm Mono von mind. 1m Länge als Vorfach nehmen, dazu mind. 15m Schlagschnur (geflochtene), als Hautschnur reicht eine 30er aus.
Als Haken (beim Naturköderangeln) nimmst du am besten Eagle Claw Wallerhaken (die kleinen). Muss dir aber doch ein wenig die Hoffnung nehmen, die letzten 4 Jahre hab ich dort wesentlich weniger gefangen als noch davor. Grund dürfte u.A. die Überfischung durch große Trawler sein, die die Kanaren als neue Fischgründe für sich entdeckt haben.

Saludos
Yoshi


----------



## myers (4. April 2008)

*AW: Tipp Stahlvorfach Bluefish/Barrakuda f. Küstenangeln Fuerteventura?*

Hi Yoshi,

danke für die guten Tipps! Das HardMono Vorfach werde ich mir besorgen. Hab' beim Gerlinger ne 100m Spule 1,4mm im Auge. Die würde es tun, allerdings ganz schön teuer...

Geflochtene Schlag-/Hauptschnur:
Da fehlen mir leider schon wieder die Erfahrungswerte. Ich hab ausschl. monofile Schnur im Sortiment, 0,6 und 0,5er sogar noch reichlich. Die waren eigentlich als Schlag- und Hauptschnur gedacht, um Kosten zu sparen. Ich sehe ein, dass mit der geflochtenen Schnur der Anhieb besser durchkommt weil die nicht so dehnbar ist. Aber darüber hinaus bietet sie doch einer was die Tragkraft anbelangt gleichwertigen monofilen Schnur keine wesentlichen Vorteile, oder? Dünner ok, aber abriebfester?

Also unter Berücksichtigung meines Budgets, halte ich jetzt für zweckdienlich:

HardMono-Vorfach
Imperial Hard Leader 1,4mm 54kg

Multifile Schlagschnur
Spro Power Pro 0,41mm 40kg

Monofile Hauptschnur (vorrätig)
Cormoran Sea Power 0,5mm 20,6kg

So schnell wären jedenfalls 80€ weg #d.
Falls ich irgendwie Kosten sparen kann, nehm ich gern Ratschläge an. 

Ggf. ist in Angelshops auf Fuerte sowieso alles billiger?

Danke & Grüße, Myers


----------



## Yoshi (5. April 2008)

*AW: Tipp Stahlvorfach Bluefish/Barrakuda f. Küstenangeln Fuerteventura?*

Hi Myers,

also die Schlagschnur brauchst du nur, wenn du oberhalb der Klippen in ca. 12m Höhe angelst (senkrechte Felswende) um den Fisch überhaupt hochzubekommen (Handschuhe  sind dann ganz wichtig!). Lass dir doch einfach ein paar Meter 1 mm Schnur von der Großspule geben und schau nach Restbeständen ( so 40-60m) an geflochtener (ca. 30er), kostet zusammen höchstens 15.- Euro.
Als Hauptschnur kannst du ruhig normale 30er (am besten in gelb) nehmen. Die kostet bei einer 500m Spule auch nicht mehr wie max. 10.- Euro. Ach ja, vom Strand aus fischen ist auf Fuerte verboten, da sind sie streng. Eine Lizenz gibt es auch (14.- Euro für 3 Jahre auf allen Kanareninseln, fragt aber keiner nach.

Saludos
Yoshi


----------

